# Riding events with a single speed



## Manny87 (Oct 31, 2015)

Do any of you single speed owners do any events (long rides or races) with your single speeds or do you all own a geared bike for the events? If you do use a single speed for the events, are you even competitive with the other riders or are simply at too big of a disadvantage to even worry about being able to compete with the others?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

MTB: Singlespeed-a-palooza

Crit: Red Hook Crit series (but it's a fixie race)


----------



## Manny87 (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't understand what you're saying.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Manny87 said:


> I don't understand what you're saying.


He was giving you examples of events where everyone rides SS (or FG). I have done medium-length organized rides on my FG, when I was riding with my kids and wanted to be slowed down and still have fun. Plenty of people have done centuries and other rides on FG or SS. "Competitive" is a different question. Nobody does road races on SS or FG, but occasionally somebody does a flat time trial on FG. It's pretty tricky to get the gearing right.

But for a fun ride, no reason not to ride your SS if you enjoy it, and the terrain makes it doable.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I've done 50-mile charity rides on a singlespeed BMX cruiser. I routinely do metric centuries on my SS road bike, geared 40 X 17. These aren't competitive events, so I don't care what my time is, but I usually post a respectable average speed. I also bring along a crew of likeminded curmudgeons.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

BianchiJoe said:


> I've done 50-mile charity rides on a singlespeed BMX cruiser. I routinely do metric centuries on my SS road bike, geared 40 X 17. These aren't competitive events, so I don't care what my time is, but I usually post a respectable average speed. I also bring along a crew of likeminded curmudgeons.


Glad to see someone else uses lighter gearing on the SS. I ride my SS road bike in the late Fall and early Spring with 44x18. You can't really ride competitively because you'll loose every sprint to someone with gears, but your average speed should be roughly equivalent. I average 17-18mph on hilly terrain with and without gears.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

tednugent said:


> MTB: Singlespeed-a-palooza
> 
> Crit: Red Hook Crit series (but it's a fixie race)


X2 



JCavilia said:


> He was giving you examples of events where everyone rides SS (or FG). I have done medium-length organized rides on my FG, when I was riding with my kids and wanted to be slowed down and still have fun. Plenty of people have done centuries and other rides on FG or SS. "Competitive" is a different question. Nobody does road races on SS or FG, but occasionally somebody does a flat time trial on FG. It's pretty tricky to get the gearing right.
> 
> But for a fun ride, no reason not to ride your SS if you enjoy it, and the terrain makes it doable.


X2



BianchiJoe said:


> I've done 50-mile charity rides on a singlespeed BMX cruiser. I routinely do metric centuries on my SS road bike, geared 40 X 17. These aren't competitive events, so I don't care what my time is, but I usually post a respectable average speed. I also bring along a crew of likeminded curmudgeons.


Nice and yes ride what you like.



DrSmile said:


> Glad to see someone else uses lighter gearing on the SS. I ride my SS road bike in the late Fall and early Spring with 44x18. You can't really ride competitively because you'll loose every sprint to someone with gears, but your average speed should be roughly equivalent. I average 17-18mph on hilly terrain with and without gears.


Yes.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

SSCXWCVIC!!!!

Single Speed Cyclocross World Championship!!! Victoria BC!!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I did a 300k Rusa Brevet and did 1/2 on a single speed. My right shifter cable broke at mile 105 so I finished the last 95 miles with a 39/12 freewheel single speed. I had to walk up Sugarloaf but otherwise it was fine.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm sure doing charity rides/gran fondos (american style not euro style)/whatever you want to call them on a SS/FG is fine, but doing non-SS competitive events on one and you'll be at a huge disadvantage. Many of the races around here have gradients in excess of 15%. Even if you keep up on the uphill, you won't on the downhill. I raced an E4/5 crit and a guy on an SS showed up. 2 laps later he was pulled. If you're doing something technical like single-track I wouldn't show up on a non-geared bike because you'll probably tick off people that can't pass you.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

deviousalex said:


> I'm sure doing charity rides/gran fondos (american style not euro style)/whatever you want to call them on a SS/FG is fine, but doing non-SS competitive events on one and you'll be at a huge disadvantage. Many of the races around here have gradients in excess of 15%. Even if you keep up on the uphill, you won't on the downhill. I raced an E4/5 crit and a guy on an SS showed up. 2 laps later he was pulled. If you're doing something technical like single-track I wouldn't show up on a non-geared bike because you'll probably tick off people that can't pass you.


I agree that on the road, racing an SS bike is a huge disadvantage. But that is less so for XC mountain biking.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I've ridden my fixie in a couple relatively flat centuries, and was "competitive" in that I was able to keep up with my regular cycling buddies. I also once did a double century, but I flipped the wheel over to SS mode since it was a hilly course. I had done that same double twice before on my regular road bike, and although I was slower with the SS by about 30 minutes, I was pretty comfortable throughout the ride.

There's a "Fixed Gear Fondo" nearby that I've considered doing, but it's in the middle of the summer, and I reserve my fixie riding to the colder months.
Fixed Gear Fondo


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I did an MS 150 on a fixed gear 53/17...never coasted for over 150 miles. Pretty flat, passed way more people than passed me. Not a race by any means but I was with the guys I always do that ride with. Kept up no problem and probably had the most fun I ever did. Lots of people seemed to notice, great conversation starter. Felt like way more of an accomplishment than times I've done it on a multi gear bike. I did see two other SS but no other Fixies.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

rplace13 said:


> I did an MS 150 on a fixed gear 53/17...never coasted for over 150 miles. Pretty flat, passed way more people than passed me. Not a race by any means but I was with the guys I always do that ride with. Kept up no problem and probably had the most fun I ever did. Lots of people seemed to notice, great conversation starter. Felt like way more of an accomplishment than times I've done it on a multi gear bike. I did see two other SS but no other Fixies.


As a curious Northeasterner, what's the biggest elevation change on a Houston to Austin route?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> As a curious Northeasterner, what's the biggest elevation change on a Houston to Austin route?


DrSmile, is that directed at me? If so no idea. I'm a MI/PA/VA/MD person.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

rplace13 said:


> DrSmile, is that directed at me? If so no idea. I'm a MI/PA/VA/MD person.


Oh sorry. I googled MS 150 and that's what came up. I guess they have them everywhere?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> Oh sorry. I googled MS 150 and that's what came up. I guess they have them everywhere?


Ha, yes they do. Multiple ones in the same state even. Typically great events for a great cause. Typically 75 miles one way one day, spend the night return 75 the next day. They have been around since the early 90s I think...at least that is when I remember doing my first.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> I'm sure doing charity rides/gran fondos (american style not euro style)/whatever you want to call them on a SS/FG is fine, but doing non-SS competitive events on one and you'll be at a huge disadvantage. Many of the races around here have gradients in excess of 15%. Even if you keep up on the uphill, you won't on the downhill. I raced an E4/5 crit and a guy on an SS showed up. 2 laps later he was pulled. If you're doing something technical like single-track I wouldn't show up on a non-geared bike because you'll probably tick off people that can't pass you.


 I'm sure that trying a SS weather fixed or not in a actual road race is not a good idea, and likely to not be competitive. 
I've raced cyclocross and mountain bike usually on a SS, one year of cross fixed even, just to try and be challenged-though I wasn't as fast. Last year I did most of my races geared with a single ring and did pretty well, but I have raced the SS both in the SS category and also in the Cat 3 35+ masters cat and often the races had a similar number of participants, sometimes more in the SS class, and I found that I would often finish in a similar spot in the pack on the SS even if I raced on the SS- though some faster flatter courses are not as good on a SS cross bike for me, I do better on a SS cross bike with more technical courses, with some hills and not many very high speed sections.
On XC mountain bike racing having a SS is not really a disadvantage at all sometimes, and a flatter less technical course will be worse for a SS mt bike racer then a hilly and technical course. A SS mt bike is more efficient with the straight chain line, more reliable with less things to break or malfunction, though a well setup 1by setup is pretty reliable and a good SS racer will often be passing geared riders up hills.
Adam


----------



## farnsworth (Apr 16, 2015)

Manny87 said:


> Do any of you single speed owners do any events (long rides or races) with your single speeds or do you all own a geared bike for the events? If you do use a single speed for the events, are you even competitive with the other riders or are simply at too big of a disadvantage to even worry about being able to compete with the others?


Roubaix style racing can work well for single speed. I did Love Valley Roubaix in NC this year on single speed. It was great fun. Super cool event! Hopefully other SS nut cases will join me next year.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have seen single speeds and fixies at a lot of events. I am a ride for the pleasure of riding type of guy. I wouldn't want to ride one on a hilly course. But, on a reasonably flat course, why not ?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

DrSmile said:


> As a curious Northeasterner, what's the biggest elevation change on a Houston to Austin route?


On day one (Houston to LaGrange), the max elevation = 544 ft. Total gain = 1069 ft.

On day two (LaGrange to Austin), max elevation = 634 ft. Total gain = 1465 ft.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

FWIW, I've done numerous crits over the years on a SS setup. Love the simplicity but hate being under geared for the finale. 55x17, if you're curious, on a Lemond Fillmore ( the original Platinum OX frame, not that POS they made in the last few years they made the bike)


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

bigjohnla said:


> I have seen single speeds and fixies at a lot of events. I am a ride for the pleasure of riding type of guy. I wouldn't want to ride one on a hilly course. But, on a reasonably flat course, why not ?


My last event(more like an underground gravel ride) I was the only single speeder. Everyone kept asking me "why would I ride a ss, this is suppose to be a fun ride." I had a blast. Road two of the hardest climbs of my life. It rained the whole time and was 40 out. I was also the only ss'er in the 6 hour race I did. Got asked "why" again. 

I'm riding for pleasure also, but there was nothing better then clearing some of those climbs on a ss and passing the same people who asked "why?"


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Good for you. I rode in charity 100k ride last year. You know the kind of event. Pay your fee, get a shirt, have great post ride meal and a bunch of brews while a local band plays. Fun Saturday. I had a flat about 30 miles in and just as I was airing back up this kid on a beach cruiser comes rolling by. Asked me if I was Ok and kept on tooling on down the road. I caught up with him and slowed down to talk to him. He had passed by the start about and hour before they fired the gun. He said it looked like fun, decided to ride and entered the event. He went home got his cruiser and borrowed a helmet from his roomie. My kind of guy.


----------



## curve_in (Dec 7, 2015)

I did the 58 mile option of The Tour of Richmond on fixed 42/16 gearing. It wasn't a race, but the event was timed so there were plenty of people dropping the hammer. I got dropped from the first group on a down hill section. I did it fixed as a fun challenge.


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

*Kona Ironman on a Fixie*



Manny87 said:


> Do any of you single speed owners do any events (long rides or races) with your single speeds or do you all own a geared bike for the events? If you do use a single speed for the events, are you even competitive with the other riders or are simply at too big of a disadvantage to even worry about being able to compete with the others?


Check out this Kona Ironman competitor. There are a couple of other related threads.
Schwinn Madison love


Found this while researching my first fixie purchase.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

bikes4fun said:


> Check out this Kona Ironman competitor. There are a couple of other related threads.
> Schwinn Madison love
> 
> 
> Found this while researching my first fixie purchase.


I think we're getting a bit off topic here. Of course it can be done, but the OP is asking if he'll be at a disadvantage. And the answer is in nearly all situations yes. Even if gradients don't change that much, it's still easy to be at a disadvantage. Imagine a downhill section of only 3-4%. If you have a group of strong riders they can push 35MPH+ on it. Do you have gearing that can keep up on that while also spinning around 20mph comfortably? Probably not.


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

I plan to ride the NYC 5 borough (40 miles) on my single speed, in may. i'll let y'all know how that goes.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

imiller said:


> My last event(more like an underground gravel ride) I was the only single speeder. Everyone kept asking me "why would I ride a ss, this is suppose to be a fun ride." I had a blast. Road two of the hardest climbs of my life. It rained the whole time and was 40 out. I was also the only ss'er in the 6 hour race I did. Got asked "why" again.
> 
> I'm riding for pleasure also, but there was nothing better then clearing some of those climbs on a ss and passing the same people who asked "why?"


I would answer with "why not?"

It's a challenge, it's something different. Why not?


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't even hang with my wife and her friends on fun rides on my FG - not that the "girls" are cream puffs or anything, just the opposite, but face it, on a FG at any given moment, I am either under or over geared compared to the pack, even if everyone is just cruising leisurely. If they are freewheeling downhill @ 30mph and you are on a FG, you WILL be dropped; if they are spinning uphill seated in whatever their lowest gear is, and you are grinding standing over geared for that terrain, you will be gapped if not dropped. Therein lies the inherent difficulty. I resign myself to the probability that I will end up solo, but most of my FG riding is solo anyway, so IDC.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

The question was about riding single speed, not fixed gear.


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

mudge said:


> The question was about riding single speed, not fixed gear.


Oops. Proving that FG riders ARE narcissists


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

I have ridden my fixed gear on a number of longer/organized rides. You just have to ride your pace and let the groups pass you on the down hills and safely pass them on the up hills. 

I have done two 200k rando rides and the MS City to Shore (100mi) ride. I also di the Fixed Gear Fondo Fixed Gear Fondo

Memorial to Matthew R. Dille

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------

